# Playing with the new camera



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

Got my camera today and me likes so far. I took a few shots just to see what they looked like. Granted these are straight out of the box on full auto and I like the clarity so far. I cant wait to figure out all the buttons and open here up for some real running. Look out Capt. Ray, here I come! Yea Right!

Zac

Caramel and Roxy were the only two models I had around to pose, enjoy.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Brand*

Gator,

What type of camera is that... for out of the box those shots are nice and clear... Thanks JDS

[email protected]


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Olympus C-5500 Sport Zoom*

Its a 5.1 megapixel, 5X optical zoom. Also takes movies clips.

Zac


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Thanks*

How big is it... Would it be good to take on boat...


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*About 12oz total*

Most boats carry 12oz! Mine carries several! LOL Here are the specs on it. It is pretty small and would be great for a boat. It fits in the plam of my hand but is big enough my big fingers can operate one button at a time instead of two or three . Had a good price too, I bought it online at Willoughbys(sp)

Zac

http://www.olympusamerica.com/cpg_section/cpg_product_lobbypage.asp?l=1&p=16&bc=2&product=1151&fl=4


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

There aint nuttin like having a digital camera. I love to take photos and I keep my camera ready all the time I have 2 sets of rechargable batteries. Rechargeable batteries last alot longer than alkaline batteries.


----------

